# Lazy Doing Housework, Have You Done Any Housework today?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2017)

I do housework when I need to, some things I only do once or twice a year.....like cleaning off bookcases.  I have a tall wall unit type bookcase, old in heavy wood.  Today I started doing my den/computer room, and started with the bookcase.  Took stuff off the top, dusted, Endust wax/wiped, removed all books, dusted them, replaced them after cleaning dust and cob webs around the shelves.  Still have the bottom shelf to go and think I'm going to put it off until tomorrow.

I did do some vacuuming besides that, but been taking a lot of breaks.   That's one of the good things about being retired, time is not restricted. 

Did anyone else here do any housework today?


----------



## terry123 (Nov 25, 2017)

Just a little today. Finishing up after the company yesterday.Actually ran the dishwasher! With just me, I wash my few dishes as I go.  Cannot stand dishes in sink.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm like you Terry, don't like dishes in the sink, might leave them there for a little while but they all have to be done before bedtime.  Only had a dishwasher once when renting an apartment, found myself cleaning off the dishes before putting them in there, never wanted to get one after that, would rather do it the old fashioned way and be done with them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2017)

Made the bed, swept the kitchen floor, did the dishes and a five minute bathroom cleaning.

It only takes a few minutes a day to keep my little apartment clean enough for me but I have fairly low standards when it comes to housework, LOL!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 26, 2017)

I mopped/waxed my kitchen floor shortly after I got up. I didn't realize last night I had spilled something sticky on the floor.

I changed the furnace filter a few minutes ago.

If I'm in the mood, I'll do a load of laundry later. My mother always said housework is patient and willing to wait for you to get around to it.

ETA: I baked a couple of loaves of bread and a big batch of cookies. I guess that's a chore but I enjoy it.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2017)

Not a damn thing yet, but this sounds like my cue............


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2017)

I've been out all day so no housework at all today apart from the breakfast dishes washed up before I went out ... I cannot bear dishes in the sink..and I don't have a dishwasher...so regardless of how rushed I am for anything, if nothing else gets done the washing up HAS to be done..


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2017)

Housework....what's that? I gave up a long time ago. You clean and clean and it only gets dirty again. I only vacuum it when the tracked cat litter gets ankle deep or wash dishes when I run out of clean plates to use. Grass is growing in the dust on top of my dresser. It's a sure bet I will not be winning the Martha Stewart housekeeping award anytime soon. LOL


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2017)

debodun said:


> Housework....what's that? I gave up a long time ago. You clean and clean and it only gets dirty again. I only vacuum it when the tracked cat litter gets ankle deep or wash dishes when I run out of clean plates to use. Grass is growing in the dust on top of my dresser. It's a sure bet I will not be winning the Martha Stewart housekeeping award anytime soon. LOL



Deb, 

Your post reminded me of this quote, LOL!

_“There is no need to do any housework at all. After the first four years the dirt doesn't get any worse.”_     - Quentin Crisp


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 26, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> _“There is no need to do any housework at all. After the first four years the dirt doesn't get any worse.”_     - Quentin Crisp


I'm making a sign of that quote to hang on the front door.  

I really hate jobs you have to do over and over and over again, especially the ones where there is no _getting better with practice_ involved. If they would only invent disposable pots and pans. {sigh}


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 26, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> I've been out all day so no housework at all today apart from the breakfast dishes washed up before I went out ... I cannot bear dishes in the sink..and I don't have a dishwasher...so regardless of how rushed I am for anything, if nothing else gets done the washing up HAS to be done..



I love my dishwasher. It's the perfect place to stash dirty dishes. When it gets full, I run it. No one needs to know I haven't done dishes for days. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> I'm making a sign of that quote to hang on the front door.
> 
> I really hate jobs you have to do over and over and over again, especially the ones where there is no _getting better with practice_ involved. If they would only invent disposable pots and pans. {sigh}



I agree, I'm not very good at the day to day drudgery of life.

Maybe it's time to rip out the kitchen and install a vending machine!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2017)

Funny Bea!   Well, after taking the dog for a nice walk in the park, then going for another walk in a wooded area on my own, I came back home and did a load of laundry and finished up that book case.  Still more in that room to clean but it won't be today, I'll do it in drips and drabs.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I love my dishwasher. It's the perfect place to stash dirty dishes. When it gets full, I run it. No one needs to know I haven't done dishes for days. Out of sight, out of mind.




Yeah I know, I'd do that too if only I had the space for a dishwasher..... I hate housework for the very reason Nancy states...because it's a repetitive job, that never improves regardless of how much you do it.. but I'm also the type that can't look at mess or dust for very long I just HAVE to do it...**arrghh***... it' the same with ironing..jeez I hate ironing but I hate un-ironed clothes more...so the ironing gets done regularly ( even tho' I have lower back problems)..but I'm getting so much better with that these days. I find that I buy much less clothing that needs ironing..I use the Tumble dryer more and get the stuff out as soon as the dryer stops and hang it... and now all hubs shirts get sent to the dry cleaners every 2 weeks and he pays... so I am making progress..lol


----------



## Kaya (Nov 27, 2017)

When I am able. Sometimes my wrists won't work...or my fingers.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2017)

Kaya said:


> When I am able. Sometimes my wrists won't work...or my fingers.




Ditto... ( well not my wrists but certainly my fingers ( RA) ..not to mention my back and shoulders.. ( currently rotator cuff tendinitis in both shoulders)...very painful...


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2017)

I hate housework too, but when it's all done, I just love the feeling, love a clean house!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 2, 2017)

I've been very lazy ever since we came back from vacation about a month ago. I've been trying to do a little each day to catch up but laziness has really gotten me. It doesn't help that I've been tired because my sleep schedule is all screwed up.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 2, 2017)

Cleaning is seemingly a waste of time when I'd rather be doing something else, but it is nice when it's all done! I clean the whole house once a week, and it's not too bad since I only have hardwood and tile......no rugs to vacuum! Yay!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm waiting for a rainy day to dust the furniture in my living/dining room,probably will happen sometime this week. Sue


----------



## KingsX (Dec 18, 2017)

.

When I worked and my son lived with me,  I kept a regular housekeeping schedule.

Now that I am a retired empty nester living my second childhood without parental supervision...  I have no schedule for anything. 

 Consequently,  housekeeping chores are not done nearly as often.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 18, 2017)

I don't mind housecleaning at all. I do have a schedule. Fall and spring cleaning,general cleaning once a week on Thursday or right before company comes. I do have a bit of ocd which seems to run in the family.Sometimes I'm more picky about what can't be seen than what can. I constantly clean and arrange cabinets,drawers and closets. As for the dishes. I don't have a dishwasher and don't want one. In fact, after company has left I usually take a shower,get into my nightgown and robe and do the dishes. It relaxes me,I think about the evening and conversations we all had. The hubby retreats to the recliner and TV like nothing ever happened. I need to unwind. Doing the dishes helps.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 18, 2017)

Ruth, the two richest men in the world, Bill Gates and Jeff Bezos, both do the dinner dishes. Bezos says it's the sexiest thing he does.

http://www.news24xx.com/read/news/3384/The-Same-Hobby-of-Two-Richest-Men-in-the-World-Dish-Washing

I once read an article about zen and dishwashing. When I wash the things I can't put in the dishwasher, I often think about that. Not a bad thing to do, and it's soothing to my hands.

ETA: My big chore today was shampooing the carpet in one of the bedrooms. It looks and smells good in there right now.


----------



## dollie (Dec 19, 2017)

i clean the kitchen every day-freshen the 2 bathrooms -wash and fold a load of clothes--once a week i dust mop and vacumn--as far as heavyduty cleaning like walls and ceilings i let my daughter do that--after all she is younger than me


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 19, 2017)

Finished loading/running/empting out dishwasher. Stripped our bed and put nice/clean/fresh sheets on. Dirty sheets and pillow cases in dryer right now. Will fold clean sheets and put clean pillow cases back on pillows. My housework will be then ........done for the day


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2017)

ClassicRockr said:


> Finished loading/running/empting out dishwasher. Stripped our bed and put nice/clean/fresh sheets on. Dirty sheets and pillow cases in dryer right now. Will fold clean sheets and put clean pillow cases back on pillows. My housework will be then ........done for the day



Good man!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 19, 2017)

I mopped the kitchen floor and thought about changing the shower curtain liner.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 19, 2017)

Let's not forget one of the definitions of insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result. Clean and it gets dirty. Clean again and it gets dirty again. Sigh.

Since retiring, I've been a real slug about cleaning. Sometimes I vacuum. More often than sometimes, I clean the bathroom. The kitchen is usually at least neat, and it used to be that I knew when to dust because the TV screen would get so dusty that I could write my name on it. Now we have flat screen TVs. The screens still get dusty, but it takes months and months.

This old cleaning fairy is a version of the shoemaker's kids.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 19, 2017)

When I was out on the patio this afternoon,  I emptied an ash tray.


----------



## dollie (Dec 20, 2017)

did you set and rest after you emptied the ash tray falcon


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 20, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I do housework when I need to, some things I only do once or twice a year.....like cleaning off bookcases.  I have a tall wall unit type bookcase, old in heavy wood.  Today I started doing my den/computer room, and started with the bookcase.  Took stuff off the top, dusted, Endust wax/wiped, removed all books, dusted them, replaced them after cleaning dust and cob webs around the shelves.  Still have the bottom shelf to go and think I'm going to put it off until tomorrow.
> 
> I did do some vacuuming besides that, but been taking a lot of breaks.   That's one of the good things about being retired, time is not restricted.
> 
> Did anyone else here do any housework today?



I don't have a lot of things, as I've traveled light during my life.  But what I do have, requires some dusting and usually only once a month, or as I just see it, I'll maybe dust off one thing/area.  I only do one room at a time these days, not a full-apartment all at once.  I just go in spurts, as I feel like doing it.  Luckily I get those spurts before any mold takes hold, LOL!


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2017)

My biggest beef is that to clean in my house, I have to move so much other stuff away from the area to clean that I am exhausted before I even start. Not to mention moving it back. My lumbar aches just thinking about it.


----------



## rgp (Dec 22, 2017)

I stick to a cleaning schedule....Inauguration days 

I'm more strict about the kitchen & bathroom than the rest. Arthritis changes ones priorities....


----------



## Wren (Dec 23, 2017)

At this time of year I tend to let things slide, with Christmas decorations, cards and gifts around the place I can’t be bothered, but once  it’s over I get back into the normal routine


----------



## EllieR (Dec 23, 2017)

The house is cleaned once a week and some chores on different days.  If company is coming over a quick clean the day before.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 23, 2017)

I was going to wash my kitchen and bathroom floors this morning, got sidetracked doing something else,which happens alot
I'll probably do them sometime next week,if the spirit moves me to do so LOL! Sue


----------



## jujube (Dec 25, 2017)

I have always subscribed to the Rosanne Barr theory of housekeeping: (said to her husband) "If you come home at night and those kids are still alive, then my work here is complete!"

I do try to make sure the dead horse is changed out for a fresh one regularly.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 25, 2017)

*Cooked, cleaned up Christmas lunch.  Made dessert and then went out to shovel snow.  Decided that shoveling on a full stomach is not wise.  *


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 29, 2017)

I was planning on going to the movies today, still too cold to wait for the bus. I instead cleaned all of the furniture in my living/dining room,bedroom this morning with Murphy's Oil Soap.I got tired of looking at the dust. Sue


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2017)

Yep , even tho' my shoulders are hurting from tendinitis.. I still managed to do some vacuuming today and washing up tonight ( even though I had to call my o/h to come and reach for new sponges from the cupboard for me)... I even dusted the livingroom this morning.. but all done slowly and gently. Hubs is home on Christmas break from work so he is doing all the other harder stuff..


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 16, 2018)

I had put off washing either the kitchen or bathroom floor for a couple of weeks.  
I had no plans this morning,so I finally washed my kitchen floor with SpicNSpan.I didn't realize just how dirty it was.The bathroom floor maybe this weekend Sue


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 16, 2018)

I mopped my floor today as well.  Proud as punch.

Next to washing dishes that's the last item on my bucket list.


----------



## grannyjo (Jan 17, 2018)

I vacuumed the dog - does that count as housework?


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 17, 2018)

I keep the bed made, the laundry done, and I cook dinner almost every evening.   Everything else gets a lick and a promise.   I have books to read.


----------



## AprilSun (Jan 25, 2018)

Yes, I'm afraid I have. I did what I hate the most, and that is dusting!!!!! I would rather clean bathrooms than to dust!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2018)

Yes after I went shopping in town I came back and did the laundry...washed and dried...then cleaned out the downpipes outside which were full of Moss and leaves after our recent rains..


----------



## Manatee (Jan 30, 2018)

I need to do the 5 ceiling fans....mañana.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 30, 2018)

grannyjo said:


> I vacuumed the dog - does that count as housework?



Did he bite you?


----------



## KingsX (Jan 30, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> Yes, I'm afraid I have. I did what I hate the most, and that is dusting!!!!! I would rather clean bathrooms than to dust!!!!!




Dusting ?

I tried that a few times... but the dust kept coming back.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2018)

What was it Quentin Crisp said?.... '' There was no need to do any housework after the first 4 years the dust doesn't get any worse'' 

I'd love to try that lol.


Today I haven't done very much...emptied all the waste baskets from the bedrooms and bathrooms, and put the wheelie bin out for the cart in the morning... 



Made the beds..cleaned the toilet.. and bath.. had  lunch, vacc'd all the way upstairs and down including the ceilings and lights ,  made  dinner, washed up, dried up... ... nothing else... ...must do better... or maybe not..lol


----------



## grannyjo (Jan 31, 2018)

I actually have to put my dog outside each time I vacuum the house,  otherwise she just flops down in front of me,  waiting to be vacuumed too.

She thoroughly enjoys it.

Yep I know I have a strange dog.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jan 31, 2018)

I folded some laundry.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 12, 2018)

I cleaned both the bathroom and kitchen sinks this morning with Comet cleaner,what a difference a little 'elbow excercise' can do!!!! Sue


----------

